# Heavy bag training?



## Dec (Jul 2, 2006)

Im new to FMA, im taking Doce Pares.  I keep going thru the paterns over and over.  I would like to add a heavy bag into the mix. I went looking at bags and was concerned that the sticks would rip it up in not time.  

I did a search and Heavy bag is mentioned in a few other posts, but never what brand / weight.  If you have modified your bag to take the punishment of the sticks please pass on this information also.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

-Dec

--p.s. Wife says ugly tires in the back yard are out of the question


----------



## Blindside (Jul 2, 2006)

edit: I didn't see the "ugly tires" at the end of your post.  I don't know of one offhand, but I'm guessing an old school canvas bag, with an additional leather cover would probably do the trick.  And the requisite duct tape of course.

Lamont


----------



## cbursk (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello,
I am new to sticks as well.  I practice my stikes on a heavy bag I have at home in my garage.  It is an older freestanding Century Brand, Wavemaster.  The basic red covered foam filled kind that sit on the the black water filled base.  I'm not sure what the skin is made of - but I've been smacking it for about 6 months with no signs of damage yet.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

I used a canvas bag wrapped with duct tape to mark specifi strikind zones (low, middle, high).  As mentioned above, tires work great too.


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2006)

Dec said:
			
		

> Im new to FMA, im taking Doce Pares. I keep going thru the paterns over and over. I would like to add a heavy bag into the mix. I went looking at bags and was concerned that the sticks would rip it up in not time.
> 
> I did a search and Heavy bag is mentioned in a few other posts, but never what brand / weight. If you have modified your bag to take the punishment of the sticks please pass on this information also.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't invest the money into a brand new heavy bag, only to turn around and start hitting it with sticks.  I'm not saying this is a bad option, just that I'd try to find a bag that has already seen its share of use.  That way if it gets ruined, there really isn't a huge loss.

Where I train, we use tires.  They're going to hold up better than the bag IMO, and still provide for a great striking surface.  We have them hanging off of the heavy bag stand, so in your case, where your wife isn't happy about that idea, at least they're easy to take down and put back up when you're ready to use them. 

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Dec,

Welcome to MT and the MT FMA Forum!!!

Yeah, I have a canvas bag as well. Mine was hanging up indoors until it finally fell. I didn't re-hang it because I didn't want to damage the joice.

Take your time and practice safely when you train with the bag at first because there is a "re-verb" factor that can catch you.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dec said:
			
		

> Im new to FMA, im taking Doce Pares. I keep going thru the paterns over and over. I would like to add a heavy bag into the mix. I went looking at bags and was concerned that the sticks would rip it up in not time.
> 
> I did a search and Heavy bag is mentioned in a few other posts, but never what brand / weight. If you have modified your bag to take the punishment of the sticks please pass on this information also.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Dec,

Welcome to MT!

I study Doce Pares as well and having a solid target to train the various striking patterns is very important.  We use WaveMaster heavy bags ourselves and they seem to standup to the stick striking just fine.  I think you want to avoid using rattan sticks that have started to crack as they will tend to score the surface of your heavy bag but other than that you should be good to go.  I have done the tire practice but I have found that the bouce-back is signifigant an unlike actually hitting a real opponent.  Canvas or leather heavy bags are more like the expereince of hitting someone in body armour and are the way to go.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Dec (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I looked on line (ebay ect...) for used bags, and after shipping I could get a new one cheaper.  The local sporting goods store has everlast bags for about $1 a pound.  Is a 50 lb bag enuff or should I get a 70 or 100?  I was also reading that the duratan sticks were easier on bags due to the fact they are perfectly round. 



Now I have to ebay the rest of my paintball gear to finance WEKAF armor   heh

Thanks everyone


Dec


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

How about just starting with the basics!!!

You can get a 50 lbs bag and a couple of pairs of rattan sticks that you know that you are going to waste and have at it.

The 50 lbs bag will swing more freely at first and will be more responsive.

In the midst of this you can order the durattan if you wish.

Have fun!!!

Palusut


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 4, 2006)

a tire dummy should be cool for the job.  i think your doce pares HQ in cebu has nice tire dummies.


----------



## Dec (Jul 4, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> How about just starting with the basics!!!
> 
> You can get a 50 lbs bag and a couple of pairs of rattan sticks that you know that you are going to waste and have at it.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, Sorry I forget my sarcasm does'nt show up well in type.  Things will go slow to start for me, its been 10 years and a injured knee since my last martial art.

I was thinking the same thing, buy a 50lb bag and see how well it lasts. Thanks for all the help.


Dec


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 4, 2006)

Sanding the edges of your sticks and making them round/smooth will go a long way towards keeping your bag free of nicks and scratches...

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 4, 2006)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Sanding the edges of your sticks and making them round/smooth will go a long way towards keeping your bag free of nicks and scratches...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade


 
I agree. Just make sure that your edges and nodes are smooth enough, which they should be as not to injure your partners hands when working with people.

Other then that, you won't damage your bag from stick hits, period. Canvas, leather, or faux leather, it doesn't matter. No need to tape or cover your bag with anything special. Impact from blunt weapons do damage due to force per square inch; on the bag this force is despersed. Unlike a punch, sticks don't create much G force or Jerk; of which your bag is meant to take a lot of from punching. You will actually break down a heavy bag quicker with empty hand strikes then with stick strikes.

So, I wouldn't worry about a thing.

All of the above is assuming, of course, that you don't "poke" your bag. Pokes can damage the bag more-so overtime for sure, and eventually you might puncture it or rip it. You need to set up something different to practice pokes.

I recommend the eyesockets of the prisoners that you keep in your basement well... 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Dec (Jul 6, 2006)

I just purchased a 70lb century heavy bag.  I can see its harder to keep the pattern perfect with impact in the way.

The bag was cheap, $20 from a pawn shop.  There were quite a few pawn shops in the book, and alot of them had bags and some gear too.  Its amazing what people will get rid of.


Thanks for all the help.

Dec


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2006)

Dec said:
			
		

> I just purchased a 70lb century heavy bag. I can see its harder to keep the pattern perfect with impact in the way.
> 
> The bag was cheap, $20 from a pawn shop. There were quite a few pawn shops in the book, and alot of them had bags and some gear too. Its amazing what people will get rid of.
> 
> ...


 
That's a good idea...checking the pawn shops for gear. I'll give it a try!


----------

